# RISOTTO CON I CARCIOFI (artichokes)



## Sousa (May 14, 2014)

this is my favorite recipe! 

for 4 persons:
500gr of artichokes (the heart!),
400gr parboiled rice, 
1 tropea onion (in subtle bits),
1l vegetable broth (or bouillon).

in a soup pot (spacious) put the onion, with about 30gr of butter. Not overcook!! the onion must to turn yellow!! 
Then put artichokes and cook for 10/15 min. Add some spices (like marjoram or oregano)
Join the rice and toast it. 
When it is blond add a ladle of broth and start to stir.
When it dries up, add another ladle..and so forth.. untill will seem like cooked! Then add Parmigiano (turn off the heat), mixing and wait on!!  

Buon Appetito!!


----------



## giggler (May 15, 2014)

I also love this dish.

Fry the onions and garlic, not too much.

Rosalare the rice (fry in the same pan with oil and veggies till translucent) 

then slowley add brodo ( broth). I like mine very light, so I use a very light chix broth.

Here in Tx. we get very nice frozen artichoke hearts in a freezer bag. Add a large handfull at the very end, to just completely cook through.

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Sousa (May 15, 2014)

Hi Eric! 

thanks for your advice!! 
I've never used frozen artichoke hearts, but I think they're good! Usually, I use "morellini".. do you know? they're softer.

I also make a broth, with fresh vegetables (1tomato, 1 onion, 1 potato, carrots and celery).

Sorry for my english!!  but what is chix ?? I don't know this word! 

Nora


----------



## giggler (May 16, 2014)

I am sorry for My English! I use Chix to meen Chicken. And Tx. for Texas, Usa.

I only know how to type with 2 fingers...

I have heard on TV that Brodo (broth) in Italy is mostly made from beef scraps and bones.

I like my Risotto very light in flavor, so I prefer to use chicken broth. I will try with vegatable broth my next try like you use. sounds very good.

Welcome to this group of friends! Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Sousa (May 18, 2014)

aaaah ok ok!! I hade understood Tx, but Chix was too hard! 
I will try with chic broth! 

I have another suggestion:
after the broth, you can add white wine, just a glass! When will dry up, you slowly add broth!The risotto will be more delicious!

See you soon and thanks for the welcome.

Nora, Firenze.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 18, 2014)

Hi, Nora. How big is the glass you use?


----------



## Somebunny (May 18, 2014)

Lol GG!  I know you were probably being serious here, but it struck me funny for some reason as in, the glass can never be too big!   Sorry for being silly, I suspect 4-6 oz. would do the trick especially if you are evaporating it. I like the sound of this recipe though, I love artichokes! Thanks Nora!


----------



## Sousa (May 18, 2014)

ooooh sorry! I made a mistake!! Add the wine BEFORE the broth.. I'm sorry!! I confused before with after..  OMG! 
When it's evaporated we can add the broth! 

Somebunny, you're right! The glass can never be too big..especially with good wine!! 

For GotGarlic:
I use a normal glass for the water, I think 200 ml (more or less)! 

sorry again! 

Nora


----------

